# Solved: Cannot close Norton 360



## DigitalMan589 (Feb 27, 2008)

I need to close Norton 360 in order to test out a problem that's been happening on my computer. When I right click the icon on the task bar there is no close option. So then I open it up and then go into task manager and try to end the process. This is the error message I get when I try to end the process. I also tried to find the program in startup using msconfig, but it's not listed under there.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi sounds like Norton is not installed correctly or has become corrupt.
Check program files and uninstall all referencies to Norton and then reinstall.


----------



## TechOutsider (Jun 9, 2008)

To terminate Norton 360, You must be an Admin on the computer. Uninstalling N360 is useless and misleading.


----------



## DigitalMan589 (Feb 27, 2008)

I have administrative power on this account and it still doesn't let me close it. Do I need to be on the default account administrator that you can get to from safe mode?


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi not a Norton user but try safe mode and see if you can close Norton from there.


----------



## TechOutsider (Jun 9, 2008)

I don't think Norton 360 is designed to be shut down. It is supposed to provide protection, so it does not have an "exit" button. Why would you want to turn it off?


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

DigitalMan589 said:


> I need to close Norton 360 in order to test out a problem that's been happening on my computer.


The question that we should have asked, what is the problem that you are having?


----------



## DigitalMan589 (Feb 27, 2008)

In Counter-Strike Source I keep getting the error message "Internal driver error in IDirect3DDevice9:: present()" . On Steam's support page it says this "We've received reports that anti-virus software such as Norton/Symantec has been linked to this issue. If you are running any sort of anti-virus and/or Internet security software, please disable it by following Disabling Background Applications guide."


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Cannot see how this is linked to Norton!
You may need to update your Direct X check.
http://www.computerfreetips.com/faq/directxfaq.html

You are running a game online?
Last thing you would want to do is disable Norton.


----------



## DigitalMan589 (Feb 27, 2008)

I have the latest version of DirectX and I've updated all my drivers. Also here is the link to the page that says Norton could be an issue.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Check.
http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPORT/nip.nsf/docid/2003071515220236


----------



## DigitalMan589 (Feb 27, 2008)

Norton 360 doesn't have those options.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

This error appears while playing a game online?


----------



## DigitalMan589 (Feb 27, 2008)

Yes it does. It also does it off line when I create a server with bots.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

You say Norton is not present in msconfig.
You manually turn Norton on before going online?
And you get the same error when offline and without Norton running?

"It also does it off line when I create a server with bots."
I am out of ideas here may need a Norton user.


----------



## DigitalMan589 (Feb 27, 2008)

I have no option to turn Norton on or off. I looked through all the options in msconfig and I can't find Norton. I tried one of the suggestions on the Steam page and it seems to be working OK for now. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Make sure your not online without Norton running or you may return with even more problems,


----------

